# Need cheap ideas for landscaping - edging & plants?



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

For edging, the rolls of the black plastic stuff do a good job on the cheap - just install them correctly and you don't even know they're there. 

To layout your bed, take a garden hose and stretch it out along where you would like the edging to go. You can easily move it, try some curves, and not mess anything up. Once you get it where you like it, you can get a measurement of how much edging you'll need (and can also figure out the area). The stuff I just bought from Menards a few weeks ago was like $5 for 2 30' rolls. Add in a couple bucks for some metal stakes. More stakes are better than less. 

Dig out the area where the edging needs to go, and place the edging so the top is just above the ground (there are pictures on the box/wrapper if you need it). Stake the edging so you don't get it popping up. If you don't stake it and just rely on dirt to hold it in place, it will eventually creep up over time. If you don't want to deal with a lot of weeding, putting down some landscape fabric is a good idea. Either remove the dirt, put down the fabric and replace, or if you are building up a berm or raised-bed, put the fabric down then add new dirt. Some fresh soil is probably a good idea for the new plants. 

When it comes to plants - there are lots to choose from. If you are looking for cheap and easy plants - I like the day lily. Gets flowers in an assortment of colors, very hardy, will spread, nice green leaves, they come back every year, and most importantly - they are cheap. There are plenty of other types of plants and shrubs out there - maybe checkout your local nursery or landscape place and see what they have.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I use bricks for edging - I've picked up about 1000 off craigslist for free
I don't edge with these installed, juts put one tire fo the lawnmower on the bricks to cut the edges
For plants I check my zone & then look for plants online that match that zone
For the most part I only buy perennials & plants that will reseed easily
I actually weed out perennials now
Many people give them away on Craigslist for free


----------



## Learn2Build (May 28, 2010)

I have a pile of mulch/wood chips from when I cut down a row off mulberry trees last fall that was over taking the end of my property line. Do you all think this would be be ok to use for mulch for the landscaping.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I use raw wood chips in gardens that are not near the house


----------



## Learn2Build (May 28, 2010)

Is that because they can draw insects or is this some other reason? What would be the best mulch to use directly around my foundation? Thanks for your guys' help so far.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Untreated could draw insects, carpenter ants, termites etc
I actually do not use any mulch near the house


----------



## Learn2Build (May 28, 2010)

IC your point. Maybe I should consider rocks instead. Any cheap suggestions for rocks?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Depends upon what kind of rock you want
I'd go to a supply place (rock/mulch/landscape & see what they have - lots of options
Around my pool cabana I have stacked rocks that I have dug up from all over the yard
I now need to remove them & put down some heavy plastic to prevent weeds/junk from growing tru the rocks
I'm actually going to use an old truck rubber bedliner for this

Out front I have ground cover - there when we moved in
East side I have plants growing - waiting for them to fill in
South side I have a greenhouse/deck - so there isn't a garden near the house
New addition I will do the same as the East side


----------



## Bushman (Mar 28, 2010)

Groundcover like Pachysandra and Myrtle will grow well in a shaded area and will spread and cover the entire thing eventually.(depending on how much you plant) Putting stepping stones through this area for a pathway would look nice. The groundcover is not to expensive If I remember it is like $20 bucks for a 48 cell flat. Plant 1 every sq ft and you're looking at $120 or so for one side. (24x11/48) Then I would throw a couple Rhododendrons in for accents. A large boulder looks nice jutting out of the groundcover too for something extra. Edging can be just about anything from rocks to plastic or landscape timbers. In fall a back pack gas powered blower will blow the leaves out of the groundcover. Gonna need that with 3 trees.


----------

